# Access 2010 - Anzeige von "Datensatz x von y" anzeigen selbst im Formular basteln.



## Matze7 (23. Februar 2010)

Leider ist mein letzter Access Kurs schon viele Jahre her und deshalb mal ne bestimmt einfache Frage, zu der ich aber leider nichts finde.

Ich hätte in einem Formular gerne eine Anzeige gebastelt, wie sie auch unten als Datensatz angezeigt wird. 
Also eine Anzeige in der z.B. steht "1 von x"

Was müsste ich im Textfeld angeben, damit er mir den aktuellen Datensatz vorne als Nummer anzeigt und hinten die Gesamtanzahl aller Datensätze, als wie unten in der Leiste (1 von x) nur halt im Formular oben in einem Textfeld (oder was sich besser eignet.)
Leider habe ich keine ID als Primärschlüssel angegeben, sondern eine Spalte mit Namen als Text im Felddatentyp.

Danke.


----------



## Matze7 (24. Februar 2010)

Hat das noch keiner gemacht?


----------



## tombe (4. März 2010)

Ok, es ist schon ein paar Tage her aber egal.

Du erstellst in der Form ein Bezeichnungsfeld (hier mit dem Namen "Anzeige" und gibst dann in der Ereignisprozedur "Beim Anzeigen" des Formulars folgenden Code ein:


```
Anzeige.Caption = "Datensatz " & Me.CurrentRecord & " von " & Me.RecordsetClone.RecordCount
```
 
Gruß Thomas

Ach so: Ich habe Access 2000 aber das dürfte hierbei zumindest keine große Rolle spielen!!


----------



## Matze7 (4. März 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Ok, es ist schon ein paar Tage her aber egal.
> 
> Du erstellst in der Form ein Bezeichnungsfeld (hier mit dem Namen "Anzeige" und gibst dann in der Ereignisprozedur "Beim Anzeigen" des Formulars folgenden Code ein:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, Danke erstmal, aber irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht...
Wenn ich ein Bezeichnungsfeld anlege und dann Anzeige reinschreibe (anders geht es ja nicht) dann meint er, das dieses Feld zu keinem Steuerelement gehört.
Sicher das es ein Bezeichnungsfeld sein muss?


----------



## tombe (8. März 2010)

Also ich habe es gerade nochmal gemacht und bei mir klappt das ohne Probleme.

Warum es bei dir vielleicht nicht klappt:

- "Anzeige" ist der Name den ich dem Steuerelement gegeben habe nicht die Beschriftung (Caption Eigenschaft) des Feldes.
- Den Code musst du bei der Ereignissprozedur "Beim Anzeigen" des Formulars eingeben, nicht bei dem Bezeichnungsfeld.

Gruß Thomas


----------

